# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Finally got some...

## MatthewM1

Tarantulas! 

@Mentat- remember a previous discussion on one of my scorp thread we were having where I said I didn't see myself getting a pokie any time soon... 


Recieved 3 slings and a juvie in a trade today. 2 of the slings and the juvie were freebies  :Big Grin: 

First up- 
. 5" Lasiodora Parahybana "Salmon Pink Bird Eater" 



Second+third-
. 25" species unkown untill I talk to sender, they were labeled C.F.


Last but certainly not least-
2" Poecilotheria Regalis "Indian Ornamental" 




Everyone transferred from their shipping containers to the enclosures without any difficulties. The Pokie was the hardest but went soooo much better than I expected. Can't wait to watch these little things grow.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

_P. regalis_ is a gorgeous species but also the most toxic of the Pokies  :EEK!:  .  This T is not for allergic people (i.e. bee stings) and even a 1 in. specimen can hurt you bad.  The C.F. could be a couple things, maybe a _Chilobrachys femoralis_ or _C. fimbriatus;_ or a_ Cyriocosmus sp. _ Have fun with them  :Smile:  !

----------


## MatthewM1

That's interesting about them being the most potent being the most potent. I've been told they are generally the most reluctant to bite. I've been looking at the first 2 you've listed trying to see what looked more like mine but it's so hard with little 2i slings, all of those 3 look similar at that size, at least in the pics Google brings up. 

I'm enjoying them already  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

So they are Cyclosternum fasciatum, Costa Rican tiger rumps 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lija

pretty!

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you=) 

I love watching these guys. Especially when they groom themselves. Such a cool process, I've seen the pokie and the LP doing it so far. It's so hard to believe how tiny they start out.
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Offered them all their first meal in my care. The bird eater and one of the Tiger rumps hopped right onto their freshly killed crickets the other tiger rump is currently staring his down. The Pokie was the only one to get live prey and he tackled it with lighting speed and then dragged it up to the corner and started doing a victory dance(spinning around in circles while laying down some webbing) 


I've been reading that the tiger rumps are very heavy Webbers so I'm excited to see how they "decorate" once they get a little bigger. One of them has a pretty big attitude for such a small spider and has thrown threat poses at me twice now. 
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

The LP and one for the C. Fasciatum's molted earlier this week  :Big Grin:  the second fasciatum is premolt. And the pokie is just fast and crazy once she takes off. I definitely don't EVER fully open the lid on her deli cup

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

> ... And the pokie is just fast and crazy once she takes off. I definitely don't EVER fully open the lid on her deli cup


Yes, they are extremely fast and moving them to new home is very exciting  :EEK!:  !

----------


## Jack

Cant believe I missed this thread. You have very nice tarantulas. I love the salmon pink birdeater. I went to pick one up myself but it was almost fully grown and I find it hard to bond with something that I haven't raised or see grow from a baby. I would love to see a video of them feeding do you have a youtube account with videos of them on?

----------


## MatthewM1

Hopefully I can get 2 molts out of the deli cup it's in now. I'm not sure about which way I'm gonna go for its next enclosure. I have a 12x12x12 zoomed cube and a medium kritter keeper I vertically converted. I can't decide which would be easiest to maintain and transfer in and out with lowest risk of escape. 

Yeah I'm glad I was able to get some that were so small. It's definitely a great experience watching one of your animals grow up. But I like my rescues/adoptions just as much. I got my ACF and ball python as adults. I don't have any videos of them up yet, my phone had a hard time picking up on the slings. I'll post some up on here once I do. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Picked up 2 itty bitty B. Vagans slings at insectapalooza today  :Big Grin:  pics later

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

Awesome. I love members of the Brachypelma Genus, they are always a great species to own. I my self just got two LP slings just like to one you have but tiny.

Show me pics now!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

I'll try to get some when I rehousing them later today, I don't like the soil substrate they came with I'm gonna swap it for eco earth. 

And the P. Regalis molted last night! She's pushing a 3.5" dls, about a full 1" gain  :Big Grin: 

If some one would have told me a year ago that I would have 6T's and 4 true spiders I would have laughed and called them crazy. Now I can't get enough. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Blurry phone shots but that'll have to do for now. 

I love these style plastic leaves for slings, they create a perfect little hide. My C. Fasciatum's have webbed their leaves up a bit and my LP like to move his different spots around the enclosure. 

NW slings seem to move in slow-mo after working with true spiders for a little while now. Makes transferring them easy, it's cute when they try to run up the paint brush, then give up about halfway up it and slow to a walk.



Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

One of my favourite substrates for tarantulas is the Exo Terra coco husk. It's not ground up like Eco earth is. Here is a pic of some.

http://myorchidcare.com/potting-media/img/Coconut-Husk-Chips-Small-600.jpg

----------


## MatthewM1

I like eco earth the best b/c I can use it for just about everything, I have. Also I feel like the ground stuff would hold burrows better. I usually just make 2-3 bricks at a time and store it in a plastic tub for when I need it

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

I actually have used both but for different purposes. I don't need to worry about a burrow collapse because I use bark tubes as hides for my T's. The ground up stuff is best for slings but it doesn't matter what I use for the adults. I may try mixing the two together.

----------


## MatthewM1

My girlfriend got some pretty good shots of the LP and one of the Fasciatum's while they were chowing down on crickets. I'll have to try getting videos with her phone some time. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

I think that's enough feeding for them until next molt, it's abdomens huge.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MatthewM1

It's been about 2 weeks since his last molt, so not to much longer =) I've been feeding at least 3x a week untill they begin refusing, then waiting it out for a molt.

I've switched to feeding them all live crickets and it's great watching them attack. The LP just plows things over as soon as they hit the substrate. And the Fasciatum's do more stalking and ambushing

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Down a C. Fasciatum =(

My clumsy *** bumped it's container and it fell several feet to the ground, the sling nowhere to be found

Pretty mad at myself, I'm doubtfull it's alive was a pretty good drop. Searched around can't even find a little body.:banghead:

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jack

Aww that sucks.  :Frown: 

I hate it when this kind of stuff happens but it may turn up. Did the substrate and decor fall out as well?

----------


## MatthewM1

Yeah the plastic leaf and a little substrate fell out. I'm gonna keep an eye for for it, but since it was a little tiny 3i sling I don't have very high hopes for finding it. But who knows maybe it did survive and maybe it'll find a nice little spot to hunker down and live off escaped crickets and I'll find it when it's a bit bigger  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Set up a new enclosure for the regalis, havent moved it in yet. It's a vertically oriented medium kritter keeper. I mounted a little cup to the wall to hold the water dish. I've read it's easier for arboreals to find their water dishes if they are up off the ground. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

> Set up a new enclosure for the regalis, havent moved it in yet. It's a vertically oriented medium kritter keeper. I mounted a little cup to the wall to hold the water dish. I've read it's easier for arboreals to find their water dishes if they are up off the ground.


Looks nice  :Smile:  !  Pokies will normally stay close to the ground until they grow and feel secure in high places.  If your _P. regalis_ decides to dig a small area behind the cork base, that is normal  :Cool:  .

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Yeah I'm interested to see what it does it here. It has stayed completely off the ground so far except for the week or so that it was premolt. It laid web across the substrate at the base of its retreat and hundreds out down there for about a week. The substrate is nice and tightly packed if it does decide to burrow though

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

What sp. do you currently keep the mentat? Any good pics? 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Finally rehoused the regalis. Went even better than I could have hoped for. Of course I had the bathroom on full lock down incase it didn't. 

My girlfriend asked, what do I do if you get bitten? My response, give me a handfull of benadryl and a vicoden then wish me luck. Lol

Got to see this thing fly around at full speed though, very impressive. Once it's settled in I'm hoping to see a little less darting around during mantinence, since it has more room and a lid I can open without much disruption. 

I'll probably get some pics tomorrow once it starts to settle. It's huddled up in the top front corner right now. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Alex

I'm a grammastola guy myself, I love my gold knee. I have 2 pink bird eater slings too though, they don't grow near as fast as you think they would. What are you feeding them currently?

----------


## MatthewM1

Just crickets so far. Everyone but the regalis and fasciatum is premolt right now and the fasciatum just molted yesterday. Going to try out dubias and mealworms after everyone is molted and hardened. Thinking about a hisser for the regalis' next meal. I'll try to get a video of that one. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Rehoused the C. Fasciatum into a deli cup. It's at 4i now. It's a little bigger than necessary but I was sick of his old enclosure. 

Webbing in the old enclosure


LP is heavy premolt, hoping it will be some time tonight. Have a larger enclosure set up for it as well. 

I'll try to get some feeding videos now that they are in more wide open enclosure 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Caved in and picked up an avicularia sp. from a lps. I'm gonna post some pics up on AB and see if I can get someone to confirm the species for me. She's a bit over 3" DLS. Handled her for a little bit, couldn't get any good shots while I was handling though because she was very determined to hang out on my face and it took both hands to keep her away. 



Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Rehoused one of the Vagans slings and the LP tonight. 




Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

